# Best Online Shoe Shopping?



## mariecinder (Jul 23, 2008)

I love shopping for shoes online because you find the best deals! Right now my favorite sites are gojane.com and cutesyshoes.com. But I'm sure there are other great sites out there as well!

Anyone care to share the fantastic sites they've found?

Also, I'm looking for a cream colored pair of pumps. Preferably patent. Anyone know where I can find some?!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jul 23, 2008)

Zappos. I've ordered from them twice and have never had a problem -- in fact, they ship quickly and have very good customer service.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Also, I'm looking for a cream colored pair of pumps. Preferably patent. Anyone know where I can find some?!_

 
Hey, i dont know if this is exactly a 'pump', but i saw these and loved them. I had to pay full price over here in the UK, but the US Aldo site has them on sale 

ALDO shoes - ALDO women's footwear for all occasions: dress shoes, casual shoes and city shoes.


----------



## Navessa (Jul 23, 2008)

try victoria's secret website.  an extra 25% off of clearance!
i just bought 2 pairs of shoes for 8.99 each!


----------



## miss_supra (Jul 23, 2008)

Cutesy Girl has a lot to choose from plus free shipping for orders of $50. I buy a lot of my steve madden shoes here.


----------



## mariecinder (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Hey, i dont know if this is exactly a 'pump', but i saw these and loved them. I had to pay full price over here in the UK, but the US Aldo site has them on sale 

ALDO shoes - ALDO women's footwear for all occasions: dress shoes, casual shoes and city shoes._

 
I saw those at the mall the other day and loved them too! Thanks!


----------



## Autumn_Brook (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm. I really like Shoes & Handbags - Free Overnight Shipping & Return Shipping: Endless.com They have a little search option where you search by color , brand , size , whatever suits you!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 23, 2008)

Solestruck - A Passion for Shoes
This is one of my favorites. They have alot of different brands and you can also shop by color, style, brand, etc. I love Rocket Dogs so this is usually where I go when I can't find what I want in the stores.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jul 23, 2008)

Along with everyone else has said....
6pm.com
solestruck.com
lovemyshoes.com (hit or miss, but cheap)


----------



## SMMY (Jul 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Zappos. I've ordered from them twice and have never had a problem -- in fact, they ship quickly and have very good customer service. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
and *6 PM*, which is Zappos sister site I believe. All of the shoes there are clearence items though.


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 5, 2008)

without a doubt, zappos.com and endless.com  
ordering and get your shoes seriously the next day for free and free returns?? I'm sold.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm on "Like.com" these days... I like Aldo and 9W too. 

DSW has an online site now too!


----------



## katina (Aug 7, 2008)

electriqueboutique.com
amiclubwear.com
I like "stripper shoes" lol


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 7, 2008)

i like shoes.com and they always give free shipping and theres tons of 15% off promo codes around the web.
edit: recently ordered from here and with the free shipping my order came in 4 days! I was very impressed.


----------



## mamabear (Aug 7, 2008)

piperlime.com is also another great site...


----------



## RJN (Aug 14, 2008)

Zappos.com, I've ordered quite a few from them. I get my order in a week or so but only because they have to ship it here to Hawaii. I guess depending on where you live on the mainland you get in like in a day or two. I've had no problems so far. Free shipping and return too.


----------



## rachybloom (Aug 15, 2008)

I second Piperlime.com

I bought a pair of gladiators and t-strap wedges from there and have been living in both all summer. Fast (and free too I think!) shipping and TONS of selections.


----------



## hollyca (Aug 17, 2008)

zappos

I also stalk the Nine West website for sales.


----------

